# Baby Belly #2!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Does anyone think that her belly and bag has changed since I took the last pictures?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She's dropped down a little more, but not a whole bunch. Her bag hasn't changed from what I can tell. 
Tomorrow's the 4th - my lucky day  (maybe...)


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

yay the fourth!! it's my bday!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh, I hope so! I'm tired of waiting for this baby?! Her bag really has changed it just doesn't look like it from the pictures.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I compared her more recent pics to her previous ones and she has dropped and her bag has gotten fuller.

Any day now. I'm thinking thursday. friday the latest.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Her belly looks bigger!  
Her bag looks smaller than Meggys, but I seem to remember you saying she was a maiden mare.
I'll have to take some pics of meggys tomorrow and we can compare. :lol: :lol: 
My vet says Meggy will foal by the end of the week, heres hoping. For you too. :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah. I don't know how much longer to wait until I call the vet out again. Yes Meggy be sue to take pictures and we will compare!!

BTW....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY mlkarel2010!!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks! Even though I'm sad the baby hasn't come yet  Hopefully soon, and I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, looks like she's dropped. 
She's soo cute; how exciting!!!  Good luck with everything!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Anything yet, FGR??


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahhh...No! My husband says he is going to pull the baby out! LOL


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not too sure momma would complain....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I was just going to ask if she foaled yet :lol: How many days past due is she?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JDI-I doubt she would complain! 

Vidaloco-She is 14 days overdue now. So she is on day 356. The vet said sometimes they can go up to 370 days! It's starting to look like that!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope momma just decides enough is enough and demands her child to come out.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

If only..lol! I just went out to let her out of the barn and she seems so very comfy! :twisted: Ohhh I'm getting angry now!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Is it cold up there? I know they delay it quite a lot, when it's cold outside (at least my friends' horses seemed to be doing that). I bet you'll get a present when you don't expect it at all.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No it has been very warm! Me and my hubby were talking about that last night. We will probably stop checking on her and there will be a little foal at her side..lol.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

isn't that how it always is? You'll watch them like a hawk, and then you go away for a view hours and poof! little baby.

My old boss used to breed dogs and we'd be waiting and watching and then we'd all leave the room and when we come back there were puppies.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah that's how it always works!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

any baby news?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nope, I milked her out today and it was clear??? So either she is very very late or she is not producing like she should. :? Anyone heard of this?


----------

